# How do I tell my parents I'm pregnant?



## Preggsingle16

I'm 16 and just found out this morning I'm pregnant. I have no one really to turn to. My ex is with someone moved on likely doesn't want a child with anyone especially not me. My friends wouldn't be much help. We're just basically friends for convenience. Worst thing is my parents have a traditional edge to them. I was going to tell them. But my brother who's 17 came out today. Which really angered my dad. He hates gays. There's been arguing a lot today threats etc... Right now i could be like 6 weeks pregnant. This isn't a good time. But I feel isolated. I feel like I needed them now and now I'm just scared of them. I want to atay on their good side. My parents don't even know I have been having sex. I still get physically reprimanded. I wanted to tell them. But now I kind of feel like there's really nowhere to turn. Anyone dealt with a similar situation?


----------



## ClairAye

You could write them a letter? I've heard of a lot of girls doing it that way.

Congratulations also, and good luck :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Physically reprimanded at 16 is abuse, especially with a child on.board. Where are you located? Id just tell them. They may be.shocked and they may push you towards things but they cant FORCE you to do anything you dont want to do. Secondly, tell the father. Regardless of whether he wants a child or not, hes having one. 
Massive hugs hun. If you need someone to chat with, im here :hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congratulations by the wayy!!! Im Lisa, and Im 21. I have a 23 year old husband named ken, a 3 and a half year old little girl named Emma, and an almost 5 month old little boy named Coltin


----------



## kimmy04

I'm so sorry you are going through this. Stay strong and don't let your parents force any kind of decision on you. My parents had just told us they were separating a couple days before. 

When I told my parents it was NOT good. I wasn't even that young, at 20. The father is a guy who my family and I have known our entire lives and our parents are good friends. I was already living on my own, in a different city 4 hours away. I told my mom over the phone and she hung up on me. My dad didn't talk to me for months. They tried to get me to have an abortion and told me my life was over, my bf would leave me, id never get a good job etc. 

Fast forward a few years, we are married, new home owners, both finished school and started our careers. We have a very happy spoiled 2.5 year old and are trying for #2. 

Once my parents got used to the idea of me being pregnant, they started to come around. My mom started getting excited not long after I told her, took my dad a lot longer. Ever since he was born, they fell in love with him and my dad even wants to move closer to see our son more often. 

Your parents might be mad, sad, disappointed, whatever when you first tell them. And it may take lots of time, but trust me when they hold their grand child for the first time it will all change. Good luck hun!!


----------



## Cheyby

Hey hun I'm Chey.. I am going through something very similar. The only real difference in home life as far as I can see is that I don't have a brother.. 
In the country I live in, abortion after first trimester is illegal so what I plan on doing is only telling them after the first tri is up. I'm currently around 6 weeks as well. I know it's going to be a long 7 remaining weeks to hide this but yeah. 
I can easily see my dad kicking me out and as much as my mother won't want that, she's too afraid to stand up to him.
So, what I suggest doing: 
1) Say to your ex: "Listen dude, I'm pregnant. You probably know how my parents are by now. I'm gonna be in trouble from them and I will need your support. I don't feel like you're allowed to refuse because I didn't make it on my own."
2) Find out the legal dates for abortion in your country/area/state. Try google if you can't ask a school teacher, nurse or counselor. Once that time has been reached, tell it to maybe your brother first. Then to whichever parent you are closest to. Often in houses where there is abuse, the parent that is also getting "physically reprimanded" is extremely close to the kids. 
If neither of your parents are close to you or if you think your mom will rat on you. Maybe write them a letter and give it to them before you go to school or tell them in a public place where they can't hit you. 
If it is at all possible, get police presence. 

I hope I've helped. As for friends, in my two days of being on BnB, I've already been made to feel very welcome :)

I do want to congratulate you on your pregnancy. I know you're probably like "what do I do with all these congratulations? It's not like I was trying to fall pregnant" but it will be ok. You will be okay. I may have had 'Swedish House Mafia- Don't You Worry Child' on repeat for the past few days but uhm, I am starting to believe it.


----------



## MummyMana

I'm not sure but the fact that so much drama is already going on might be a good time to tell them, I mean it can't get any worse so it might be a good idea to get it all over with at once :)


----------



## nic18

I would just come out and say it, or like someone else said write a letter? 
end of the day it's happened now and there isn't anything they can really do, also don't let them push you into anything you don't want to. as for your ex he needs to know to, weather he wants a baby or not, he's going to be a daddy!
congratulations and good luck! I'm Nicola 18 and pregnant with my first :flow:!


----------



## Lucy139

I agree with previous poster, whilst there already in the mist of drama you may as well just drop your bombshell too, do u have anyone at all you can go and stay with to give your parents time to calm down?! I was pregnant at 16 had ds at 17 but my parents took it really well although I did text them and tell them whilst I was at work so never had to tell them face to face (I thought they might go mad). Whatever you decide to do good luck wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## krys

I would tell them now, especially if your brother just came out! You guys can split the anger (I realize how silly that sounded after I typed it). I would either come out and say it, or write a letter and ask for their support in the letter. I remember how scary it was preparing to tell my parents, and I was 19. Hopefully they will come around though, cause my parents did!


----------



## bellaboo2200

I'd just come out and say it, it's going to be hard but I hope they understand. xx


----------



## skyesmom

if i were you i'd really use the moment after your brother came out. so they have it all on the plate at once, maybe they'll drop their traditional views in front of a challenge like that. you never know. 

it is hard but they will come around.


----------



## JessicaaJadex

I agree with pp's. If I were you, I'd just come out and tell them as soon as you can. Have you thought about telling your brother first so he can be there for support? 

I hope it goes well, good luck!


----------



## MBGibbs

Hmmm. I'd wait until things are slightly calmer, as then it's less likely that your parents will make irrational decisions. Also, like a pp said, if you are dead set on keeping your little one, perhaps wait until it's too late to be forced into an abortion? You don't after all want to be blackmailed. 
Telling parents is never easy, it's just something that has to be done. Good luck, thinking of you xxx


----------



## lauraairving

The longer you leave it, the harder it is to actually do it. The stress you'll cause yourself isn't good for the baby. You'll also need to schedule midwife appointments and the last thing you want is a scan date letter coming through and your mum/dad opening it. DONT do what I did.. I texted my mum as I was too scared to tell her in person hahahah! That made things 100x worse. It was awful at first but now she's so excited and my birthing partner. Good luck x


----------



## aqualung

Preggsingle16: 
Tell them asap. They cannot spank a pregnant woman, and it will take heat off your brother. 

For the future, you should educate yourself about condoms, birth control, stds, etc. Your parents are not going to help in that regard.


----------

